# "day trips"



## JulieAnne

I hope this is the right place for this post! If not I'm sorry!

I JUST got my hedgie yesterday and am looking forward to being able to take her with when I go to my boyfriends house or my sister's house. Obviously I will need to take some sort of carrier and some food and a water dish as well as her little fleece sack. I am wondering what size carrier would be appropriate for taking her places just during the day (granted I would probably be there for several hours to watch TV and hang out) and if there would be anything else I should take for our future trips. Also curious, how long should I wait before I start taking her places? I don't want to overwhelm her or anything but I am looking forward to showing her off! Any suggestions are much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## gogrnny1955

Hedgehogs are not like dogs in that they have needs that dogs do not.
During colder weather you would need a sorce of heat so your hog will not catch a chill.
Also stress is not good for a hedgie and moving it from place to place could 
upset your baby.
These are just the first thoughts I had.
Better to keep it at home and have your friends come to see you.  
Have a hedgie housewarming party?


----------



## JulieAnne

Really? I've heard of people taking their hedgies all over the place with them. Is that just for when they get older?


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

No It's at any age. Some hedgehogs even vomit from being in a car, I've had a few people tell me that. I think you are better off leaving your hedgie at home,,,,,,,,imo


----------



## moxieberry

Taking your hedgehog out with you to the store, to someone else's house, etc, are all great ways to socialize them. We bring ours in carry-bags (fleece-lined), and they sleep in there, slung over the shoulder, unless they're taken out. Food isn't necessary for a day trip. Bring a little bit of water if it's going to be more than an hour or two, and offer it at some point in the middle. If it's cold outside, keep a handwarmer in with them tucked inside a sock (so the hedgie can't get at it) which keeps them plenty warm - then once you're inside somewhere that's heated it's fine to take them out. 

Your hedgie might be nervous about it the first few times, but they get used to it, and it's a fantastic way to get them used to new sounds, smells, having different people around - the same kind of socialization that's good for a new puppy. If they're used to encountering new things, they become desensitized and won't react as defensively. The personality of your hedgehog might make them better suited for some trips rather than others, kind of like it would be with a kid. We've had one who would get carsick as a baby but grew out of it, so if yours were to have motion sickness, I'd say wait for them to get a little older and try again - and if it doesn't go away maybe they're not the best candidate. But yes, I highly recommend this kind of thing, we always have at least one hedgehog with us when we go out running errands, going to the store, etc.


----------



## JulieAnne

Thanks Moxie. Do you think she's too young to go out now? I'm considering going to my boyfriends house later on and if I can bring her with me that would be great. I think she's about 8 weeks old (I had to get her from a pet store and am not exactly sure on the age but that is my guess from her size and everything) There's a picture below. I don't know if you'll be able to tell her age from the picture but... she's cute anyways haha. Do you think she's old enough for a little outing?


----------



## Shell

I take mine to work withme every Friday. It's a quiet office and he sleeps most the day but on breaks we go outside for him to do his buisness then we come back in and he'll drink and have some kibble then go back to sleep either in his carrier or on my lap. The first time we did it I did worry about stressing him but he had no green poops, didn't roll up at all and just seemed to enjoy the new smells and sounds. He's not a fraidy hedgy by all means so I guess it would depend on the temperment of your hedgy. I also consider taking him to work with me bonding time. I just make sure I have extra fleece blankets for when he poops on me.


----------



## Shell

I just saw your photo! She's adorable. That's about the age I started Taking Percy to work with me.


----------



## moxieberry

I'd say go for it. We start doing it when we bring our new babies home, so at around 6 weeks. At 6-8 weeks you probably would want to do it not every day, but more like once or twice a week, just to not overwhelm her. Back when we had one hedgehog, Archimedes, we took him out almost daily. Now we have them all on rotation so it's more like once a week. Definitely bring paper towels, because she's young and she'll end up pooping quite a bit. If you have a spare bag, that's good to have on hand, in case she poops or pees in her bag - that way you don't have to put her back into the mess, haha.


----------



## JulieAnne

I only have one bag right now (am going to get/make more) but I was planning on taking this little fleece blanket we have and don't use. I also have blue surgical towels that I use just to lay in my lap, I don't know if y'all know what those are. It's the towels they use at the vet/hospital to wrap up their instruments. Thankfully the place I will be going will be fairly quiet. Thanks for all y'alls help! I'll let you know how it goes!!!


----------



## JulieAnne

Just thought I would tell you that I am one proud Mama! Prim was great! I took her over to my aunts house. She slept in my lap all the way there (it's about a 45 minute drive) then once we got there I gave her some water since it's about 103F here in Texas. She slept while my 8 year old cousin and 2 year old nephew VERY gently petted her. After a few hours at my aunts house I went over to my boyfriends house where Prim decided to come out and play. She enjoyed exploring the small section that I "hedgie proofed" for her and now she is cuddled up taking a little name next to me!  I'm so glad she didn't get stressed out or anything. I am one proud hedgie mama!


----------



## Don Ricci

I think it really depends on the hedgie a lot whether you should take them places. I don't usually take my hedgie very far, and if I do I take his whole cage if I'm staying for a few days, but I take him out to places like the store or downtown and he loves it. He really enjoys being in other places, after he gets over his fear, and he's never that scared, mostly just interested in sniffing around anything and everything and biting or anointing with whatever he can find. As long as you have proper supplies for it, I think it's a good idea to take them out, unless they're very shy and get anxious enough about being so they could make themselves sick, or they just don't like it. Mine's been with me for almost six months though so he's completely happy as long as he's either being held by me, on me, or cuddled up in something that smells like me, like one of my old shirts he sleeps in.


----------



## JulieAnne

I took her up to the pet store I got her from the other day to get some more sleep sacks and they were all very impressed with how calm and friendly she was. She was poking her head out of her bag and sniffing around letting people pet her with no problems at all. Very proud of my little Prim


----------



## Hedgie_Love

I wrap my hedgie, Dobby, in an old shirt and put her in her snuggle bag and take her almost everywhere with me...she's four months old and though many people warn against car sickness, Donny does great in the car and just walking around outside  just make sure your baby is warm and safe...good luck!


----------



## JulieAnne

I take prim all over the place now. I've modified my purse for her to stay in and she loves it. Or at least she doesn't hate it lol. I love having her with me. She likes to smell all the new smells.


----------



## Christemo

The only thing I am going to say is to call up the Texas Department of Health to see what the regulations of bringing animals into stores.


----------



## Christemo

Most stores do sell some sort of snack or drink in the front of the stores, so just keep this in mind when bringing animals into stores. 

From the FDA Website:
"6-501.115 Prohibiting Animals.
(A) Except as specified in ¶¶ (B) and (C) of this section, live animals may not be allowed on the premises of a food establishment. Pf
(B) Live animals may be allowed in the following situations if the contamination of food; clean equipment, utensils, and linens; and unwrapped single-service and single-use articles can not result:
(1) Edible fish or decorative fish in aquariums, shellfish or crustacea on ice or under refrigeration, and shellfish and crustacea in display tank systems;
(2) Patrol dogs accompanying police or security officers in offices and dining, sales, and storage areas, and sentry dogs running loose in outside fenced areas;
(3) In areas that are not used for food preparation and that are usually open for customers, such as dining and sales areas, service animals that are controlled by the disabled employee or person, if a health or safety hazard will not result from the presence or activities of the service animal;
(4) Pets in the common dining areas of institutional care facilities such as nursing homes, assisted living facilities, group homes, or residential care facilities at times other than during meals if:
(a) Effective partitioning and self-closing doors separate the common dining areas from food storage or food preparation areas,
(b) Condiments, equipment, and utensils are stored in enclosed cabinets or removed from the common dining areas when pets are present, and
(c) Dining areas including tables, countertops, and similar surfaces are effectively cleaned before the next meal service; and
(5) In areas that are not used for food preparation, storage, sales, display, or dining, in which there are caged animals or animals that are similarly confined, such as in a variety store that sells pets or a tourist park that displays animals.
(C) Live or dead fish bait may be stored if contamination of food; clean equipment, utensils, and linens; and unwrapped single-service and single-use articles can not result."


----------



## JulieAnne

I don't take her to restaurants or grocery stores.


----------



## Christemo

It's not just for restaurants and grocery stores. That's the same code Target is covered by, so I'd assume most big box stores do the same.


----------



## JulieAnne

Thanks for sharing  .


----------



## pickles17

I don't really see a problem with bringing them to your aunt's house or friends on occasion, but I don't think it's really necessary to be bringing them all over the place. I can understand occasionally, but taking them out daily sounds like it would be very stressful on your hedgehog, they'd rather be sleeping then being constantly bothered by being toted around in strange environments. Can you imagine trying to sleep and being constantly bothered? I can't imagine anything more irritating. 

And whatever you do never bring them to places that involve food, that's terribly inconsiderate and selfish.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I don't take Kashi to most places. He gets horrible motion sickness, even when I am carrying him :lol: I also live in Canada where our winters are pretty frigid, so it's not such a good idea to bring him places with me. I also don't see the point in him getting unnecessarily stressed considering he is just fine around people without those trips. I do sometimes bring him out during the summer to parks and whatnot, but that's one of those things I only do a few times a year


----------



## JulieAnne

Thankfully prim doesn't get sick in the car and its not that cold here lol.


----------



## jerseymike1126

anyone telling you bringing them on errands is a good idea is WRONG. anyone with expertise will tell you its a generally a bad idea for many reasons. taking it to a relatives house or a trip to a pet store is ok when it is warmer outside but don't start sneaking it into places it should not be...frankly some people giving you this bad advice should know better...


----------



## JulieAnne

I typically only take her to friend's house and to class... and the dean of my school has seen her with me and LOVES her (it's a small campus) lol. I rarely take her other places.. simply because I don't usually go other places LOL. Oh, i've taken her to the cross stitch store. They want a picture of her so they can cross stitch her LOL


----------



## Draenog

Okay, lets make a pro and con list.

Pro's

- it's fun for you
- it could be good for socializing

Con's

- hedgehogs are nocturnal and bothering them all the time during the day is annoying (they are not dogs)
- they don't need it for socializing
- it is illegal in some places
- risk of illness

I personally think the "it's fun for you" part should be somewhere down on your list when it comes to hedgehog care. The animal should come first.
So, there are more con's here. People who take their hedgehog out will do this probably mostly for their own fun.  Because there aren't any other reasons - I think, correct me if I'm wrong. And the "it's good for socializing" point doesn't make that much sense, 'cause they don't need it. But it's fine. That's your choice. Just think about the pro's and con's and if it's worth it or not. And NEVER take your hedgehog to a store or something where it's illegal. You're risking other peoples jobs, the store itself - it's just selfish. There are plenty of places where you can take your hedgehog if you want to - the park for example. One of the places I'm planning to take my hedgehog to this summer, but I don't see the point in daily or weekly errands. I think your friends house would be just fine.
Just keep the nature and the well being of your hedgehog in mind, remember it's not a dog and the choice will always be yours


----------



## JulieAnne

Thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## elithranielle

I am one of the people who say I take my hedgies "everywhere". I didn't realize that people can misunderstand what I mean when I say that. I do take them to different places. But not every day, and it isn't just one hedgehog being taken to all places. I go take them to conventions, to relatives' houses, to malls, bookstores, even to cafes. BUT... I take these into consideration..

*I live in the Philippines. Laws about animals are very lax here. Some malls even encourage bringing of pets into their premises.

*I know my hedgies well.I only take those who are very relaxed with new people, new sights and sounds. I never take one that is easily stressed.To socialize them this way is kinda traumatizing. I only take already social hogs who enjoy these experiences. And I only take those who are well adjusted to travelling. Take SPring for example. She will sleep during travel, no matter how bumpy the ride is. She will automatically sleep when she is put in the hedgie bag. SHe will only wake up when I take her out. and when she's out, she usually just sniffs and look at people curiously, she doesn't raise her quills or balls up, of even huffs. She doesn't show signs of stress.

*The weather here is very warm and constant. I don't have to worry about them getting sick because of the atmosphere.

*I only take them with me very seldom. I have taken them "everywhere". I just don't do it often. I don't go out often anyway since I myself is very sickly. 

*I agree with an earlier reply about it being a selfish move. It is more for our own benefit than the hog's. Although for me it's not for want of attention, I actually dislike strangers and am scared of crowds. I enjoy their company that's why I take them with me when I can. It makes me relax a bit when in places that are full of people. And it helps me pass the time. And of course, I bring them to places for photo opportunities. My hogs can't be any more happier in other places than at home. I think if given the choice they'd rather be just inside their cages. ^_^' SO yeah, it really is just a selfish move.


----------



## Nancy

HHC does not condone illegal activities, nor the promotion of such activities. Taking a hedgehog or any other animal into a store, restaurant or business that sells food is illegal. Not only is it illegal in stores that sell food, but many other stores also have a no pets policy. To disregard the law by sneaking hedgie or any other pet into these stores is not only breaking the law, but is irresponsible and immature and the owner is certainly not considering their welfare of the pet nor of the store or other people. 

Those of you who have such blatant disregard of the law and the welfare of your pet, continue the discussion in private.


----------



## jerseymike1126

Nancy said:


> HHC does not condone illegal activities, nor the promotion of such activities. Taking a hedgehog or any other animal into a store, restaurant or business that sells food is illegal. Not only is it illegal in stores that sell food, but many other stores also have a no pets policy. To disregard the law by sneaking hedgie or any other pet into these stores is not only breaking the law, but is irresponsible and immature and the owner is certainly not considering their welfare of the pet nor of the store or other people.
> 
> Those of you who have such blatant disregard of the law and the welfare of your pet, continue the discussion in private.


To further this....groups like HSUS are actively trying to ban exotic pets. Breaking the law with our animale can help their cause and hurt responsible owners. One irresponsible owner getting a store shut down could hurt every hedgehog owner in that state


----------



## Nancy

Exactly Mike. And with the recent salmonella issues regarding hedgehogs, people should be considering the ramifications of their actions.


----------



## jerseymike1126

Yup. They would say we are endangering people by infecting grocery stores and we shouldn't be able to own them. This would scare the **** out of people and could work. This may sound dumb to us but things like this are happening with exotic pets across the nation. The anti pet loby is well funded and uses fear to scare people into anti pet legislation


----------



## moxieberry

I'd like to apologize to everyone and say that I'd never advocate anyone doing anything that would hurt hedgehogs and hedgehog ownership in general, I am acutely aware of the perception of hedgehogs as pets. If anything, my goal has always been to have our hedgies be good ambassadors of the species, and to raise good awareness of hedgehogs.

I certainly would never condone people doing something illegal, and one should always be aware of their own state and local laws. I apologize if I gave some bad advice in that respect, and retract my previous statements.

Hedgehogs are a learning activity for everyone, and we all love our little critters. If anyone has any other concerns, I'd appreciate you contacting me about it.


----------



## Draenog

I don't have much to say about this topic anymore since I already stated my opinion, but I just wanted to say kudos to you moxieberry for that last post 


(How do I say this in proper English... with my scrambled brain right now after a long day... :lol: )


----------



## JulieAnne

You said it perfectly!


----------



## Kalandra

I couldn't resist posting in response to Nancy's statement as I have some thoughts to consider regarding the salmonella outbreak. This is sorta off topic from the original question, but it's an important topic, perhaps should be split to its own thread...

The salmonella outbreak has our hedgehogs in the spotlight and it's not a "good" spotlight. And should the outbreak continue or more people die (there was 1 in Washington already) it could have some serious implications to future generations of our hedgehogs.

Look at what happened to the prairie dog due to the Monkey Pox outbreak of 2003. The CDC & FDA banned the transportation of prairie dogs, even if the animal was healthy. You could take it to the vet or animal control, but no other transport was allowed. The order also forbid the distribution or sale of them in the US. I believe the ban was finally removed in 2008.

Another item that could suffer from the salmonella outbreak is legalization in currently illegal states. At the current time there is a bill in the Pennsylvania House that will legalize hedgehogs (PA HB 575). I am willing to bet that when this bill comes up to vote that the CDC warnings will be taken into consideration and could result in the hedgehog being removed from the list of allowed animals.

I've been contacted a couple of times now by the CDC as they are serious about the risks our hedgehogs pose and the need to provide health-related information before allowing people to handle/purchase hedgehogs. I'll quote the first email I received from them here:



> We wanted to make sure you were aware of an outbreak of human Salmonella infections involving hedgehogs. CDC recommends that hedgehog breeders, pet stores, and others that sell or display hedgehogs should provide health-related information to owners and potential purchasers of these animals prior to the point of purchase. This should include information about the risk of acquiring a Salmonella infection from contact with hedgehogs, as well as appropriate precautions to reduce the risk of a Salmonella infection.


I think we all need to be very considerate of how we represent our hedgehogs, and where we take them. My recommendation is don't try to sneak around and show them off in places where you were not invited as it could have some serious implications should you be caught. You may suddenly find yourself in the that spotlight.

To be honest, in over 18 years of ownership, I haven't taken a hedgehog into a pet store or any other type of shopping environment. Not because I was afraid of the hedgehog getting someone sick, but more that I was afraid people would get my hedgehog sick.


----------



## jerseymike1126

Kalandra said:


> I couldn't resist posting in response to Nancy's statement as I have some thoughts to consider regarding the salmonella outbreak. This is sorta off topic from the original question, but it's an important topic, perhaps should be split to its own thread...
> 
> The salmonella outbreak has our hedgehogs in the spotlight and it's not a "good" spotlight. And should the outbreak continue or more people die (there was 1 in Washington already) it could have some serious implications to future generations of our hedgehogs.
> 
> Look at what happened to the prairie dog due to the Monkey Pox outbreak of 2003. The CDC & FDA banned the transportation of prairie dogs, even if the animal was healthy. You could take it to the vet or animal control, but no other transport was allowed. The order also forbid the distribution or sale of them in the US. I believe the ban was finally removed in 2008.
> 
> Another item that could suffer from the salmonella outbreak is legalization in currently illegal states. At the current time there is a bill in the Pennsylvania House that will legalize hedgehogs (PA HB 575). I am willing to bet that when this bill comes up to vote that the CDC warnings will be taken into consideration and could result in the hedgehog being removed from the list of allowed animals.
> 
> I've been contacted a couple of times now by the CDC as they are serious about the risks our hedgehogs pose and the need to provide health-related information before allowing people to handle/purchase hedgehogs. I'll quote the first email I received from them here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wanted to make sure you were aware of an outbreak of human Salmonella infections involving hedgehogs. CDC recommends that hedgehog breeders, pet stores, and others that sell or display hedgehogs should provide health-related information to owners and potential purchasers of these animals prior to the point of purchase. This should include information about the risk of acquiring a Salmonella infection from contact with hedgehogs, as well as appropriate precautions to reduce the risk of a Salmonella infection.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all need to be very considerate of how we represent our hedgehogs, and where we take them. My recommendation is don't try to sneak around and show them off in places where you were not invited as it could have some serious implications should you be caught. You may suddenly find yourself in the that spotlight.
> 
> To be honest, in over 18 years of ownership, I haven't taken a hedgehog into a pet store or any other type of shopping environment. Not because I was afraid of the hedgehog getting someone sick, but more that I was afraid people would get my hedgehog sick.
Click to expand...

from what i understand they eventually discovered the outbreak was not caused by prairie dogs, but many states still have them as illegal pets due to this.


----------



## Kalandra

From what I remember back then, yes I believe it was an exotic species of rat who infected the prairie dogs. Even after that discovery the damage to the prairie dog was already done and they do indeed remain illegal in states where they were once allowed.

The USDA is now contacting license holders with a letter and flyers to hand out and to post/display.


----------



## jerseymike1126

one of my rescues was just confirmed to be carrying e-coli...def not something you want to bring to a store carrying food


----------



## JulieAnne

Hope the hedgie is ok. Good luck.

I believe my "question" was answered a while back. Thanks to those who helped


----------

